# Sounds and videos



## hamis (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi.Try these links for some videos and soundfiles!
http://www.hawkertempest.se/ 
http://www.enginehistory.org/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

wow they're great sites!!


----------



## Brunner (Mar 30, 2005)

great sites, indeed. At last a good source of info about Tempest...
and those sounds, I love the Jug's P&W R2800, lovely one. Also P40's Allison


----------



## P51ace 16 (Apr 3, 2005)

sweet


----------

